# mirena iud



## saj627 (May 12, 2011)

i had my iud taken out a little less then a month ago.. 3 days after it was taken out i started bleeding heavly, it only lasted about 2 or 3 days.. then exactly 2 weeks later after doing heavy housework i started bleeding heavly again, for about 3 or 4 days. i was wondering if this is normal..also latly i have been moody. crying over stupid things and blowing things out of porportion.. and getting angry quick. how long does it take to get preg after it is out. also while i had the iud in (i had it about 3 years) for the last year in a half i have had maybe 2 "periods" bleeding light for 1 or 2 days.. so i dont kno when my cycle is...


----------



## herent (Dec 22, 2005)

Same heavy bleeding happened to me. The second round of bleeding might be your actual first AF or it could be your uterus still trying to purg itself of the hormones. I can't answer about how soon pregnancy can happen as we are still trying but I have other infertility issues. I have read other instances of women getting pregnant very quickly after the iud is removed. Good luck.


----------



## Carol Zhu (Apr 25, 2012)

Given that there are better and safer options out there, I wouldn't use an IUD. Apparently, there also cases where women have gotten pregnant even with an IUD. In other cases, the IUD moves from its original location and doctors can't find it or it becomes embedded in the uterine walls.


----------

